# 2015 Murano Dash Lights Dim Too Low at Night



## Salamito (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey I have a 2015 Platinum Murano and I noticed the dash light buttons get way too dim for my liking at night when I have the headlights in Auto mode it happens and also when I have them On. they dim too low I feel. When in the day time the dash light buttons are super bright but I cannot get them this bright at night.

Here are some pics so you can see:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/mhanp89nwzzaw8t/photo apr 11, 8 13 18 pm.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/naf48tnmaurxwt7/photo apr 11, 8 14 00 pm.png?dl=0

Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

You do know they're adjustable, right? Check the owners manual for details.


----------



## Salamito (Apr 5, 2015)

brother i already know and tried that. The lights dont go as bright in the night time as they do in the day time even if you press the brightness button all the way up. Highest level of brightness in night time is way lower the highest level brightness in dayTime.


----------



## Beltfed21 (May 2, 2015)

I suspect that is a safety measure. Too bright at night can be blinding and or distracting. Also, they have to be brighter during the day to defeat the brightness of the sun. 

For me, I turn them almost off at night which makes it easier to see the road and traffic.


----------



## Salamito (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah makes sense. I took it to a Nissan dealership to make sure and they said the same thing.

I wish I could bump it up just a tad more at night.


----------

